# Delta 40-694 Scroll Saw review



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, I chnaged my mind about the Delta 40-694. 

Now, for the review. The Delta saw is about the same as the DW788 but less expensive. I got the Delta because the reviews I saw were identical. Anyway, the blade deflects about 2-3 mm back and forth. This makes it impossible to make tight turns for intricate work. I was doing some Christmas ornaments and they were not the way I wanted them to come out.

After I noticed this problem I did some searches on the internet (because that is where the facts are LOL). I found out that the newer 788's and Delta's are made in Tiawan, not Canada and there has been reports of this problem with the 788..hence the same problem with the Delta.

Here is a video of I found of a 788 doing the same thing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYR0PiLR_f8

It is not an optical illusion. I measured the deflection at table level. There is no adjustment for it. I tried messing around with the blade but to no avail.

Another thing that torqued me is that it was missing the detent pin which lets you know the table is at 0 degrees(which i did not now about since it is not in the instructions, found out in a Youtube video).

And the pin that suppose to keep the arm up (a feature the Dewalt did not have) fell out and I can't find it.

THough this review is for the Delta, I have read that the same problem occures in Type II DW 788's. The DW788 Type I's suppose to still be awesome.

I returned it and just got an Excalibur 16. I hope this works much better.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

So tell us what's your thoughts on the Exc 16?

Dale in Indy


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I put the Excalibur thorugh its paces this weekend. I did some intricate ornament work and some 5/8" thick red oak trivets. The saw did excellent with both. No blade deflection at all. Ergonomics for switching blades is nice, not as nice as the DeWalt or Delta, but so minor nor really worth worrying about. There is like no vibration at all. 

The best part of the Excalibur is that you don't tilt the table, the entire saw head tilts instead. Makes it so much easir keeping your workpiece level.

Very quiet. I like to watch TV while scrolling and you don't really have to turn the colume up. It is much pricier. But after doing 10 different pieces with it I am very pleased and think it is worth the money.

If one is to buy a Delta or DeWalt, I recommend that you go to a place that allows you to possibly turn it on with a blade in and see if it deflect. If it does not, go for it. But I for one would stay with the Excalibur.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I own a DW788, and if they are properly adjusted, they will deflect only about 1mm. There is a small amount of back and forth motion, just because of the design, but not as much as is shown in the video.

The guy in the video is only demonstrating that he doesn't know what he's doing, so the video is really meaningless. I can make any high-end tool run badly and make a video of it - it means nothing.

The trick is to make sure that the blade is aligned properly when it is mounted. The blades really don't have a fixed 'fore/aft' position in the upper and lower holders, so they must be properly aligned for precise operation. In other words, if you mount the upper blade end as far forward as it will go, and the lower end as far back as it will go, it's no surprise that it won't run accurately. You'll get exactly what the guy in the video got. There are also side-to-side adjustments to be made.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

pweller said:


> I own a DW788, and if they are properly adjusted, they will deflect only about 1mm. There is a small amount of back and forth motion, just because of the design, but not as much as is shown in the video.
> 
> The guy in the video is only demonstrating that he doesn't know what he's doing, so the video is really meaningless. I can make any high-end tool run badly and make a video of it - it means nothing.
> 
> The trick is to make sure that the blade is aligned properly when it is mounted. The blades really don't have a fixed 'fore/aft' position in the upper and lower holders, so they must be properly aligned for precise operation. In other words, if you mount the upper blade end as far forward as it will go, and the lower end as far back as it will go, it's no surprise that it won't run accurately. You'll get exactly what the guy in the video got. There are also side-to-side adjustments to be made.


Well,
I measured it. And as far as I know there is no adjustment for bac and forth on either saw...just side to side.

And it has been noted by others that is a problem.

As far as "The trick is to make sure that the blade is aligned properly when it is mounted". I don't feel like aligning the blade in the holder every time I change blades. I want to put it in and go. The Excalibur I have is perfect every time. It also has an adjustment for a back and forth motion in case you want to make a more aggrssive cut.

I posted the video as an example of what I was experiencing.

If you like the DW or Delta...great. I did not throw them under the bus. Just gave a review of the saw I had. Do some research and you will find out the Type II;s have had problems.

But do not dismiss a review by your own assumptions of my experience.:yes:

EDIT: Funny thing is I just went over to another forum and saw a post of someone that had the same issue


----------

